# Italy and France this July!



## susy (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi,
if you have not planned your vacations yet have a look at these three workshops of landscape photography that will be held in France and in Italy by Fulvio Bortolozzo.
I have already attended one and I believe they are highly interesting and at a reasonable price. 

The first one is at the Rencontres d'Arles in France from the 15th to the 18th of july. I am looking for someone who would like to share the travel expenses to get there by car from Italy. I am thinking to go camping there because the city will be packed during the Rencontres.
There are also two more workshops in the beautiful region of Piedmont.
They will be held on the 23rd /24th and on the 30/31st of july in a small village in the countryside called Sciolze.Accomodation can be provided.

I live in Turin which is not too far from there. If anybody is interested I can meet you at the airport and we can go there together.


To have info on the workshops visit
http://www.bortolozzo.net/school/arles/00.html
http://www.bortolozzo.net/school/paesaggio/00.html

and to have info on Piedmont and meeting possibilites do contact me.

susy


----------



## chocolate soup (Sep 22, 2005)

i have wanted to travel the world to different vacation spots to take pictures of the beautiful scenes.


----------

